# saintly's "savannah dreaming"



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

well yesterday saw the demise of "autumn blush" top make way for my new 120 scape.

after much consideration, what with the economic situation, it wasn't a viable option for me to collect all the equipment need for me to successfully pull off a 120 scape.

so, i decided to redo my 60.

I'm using manzianta wood, seryiou stone and Oliver knot nature soil, as the hard scape and substrate choice.

I want a arid look, so planting will be basic. I'm not even sure if what's in my head can be pulled off.

this should be a short term scape. not one that should go on forever.

the following images are just practise layouts. nothing sold. gravels etc will be added once i've decided.

the first couple of shots just show the iwagumi within me



















then adding wood....










this one seems to be popular...










i then decided to use the flash heads....




























in an ideal world, I'd have a go at planting them all.

thanks for looking.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Mark !
No more Autumns????  
Well, the first pic (100% iwagumi  ) is the best for me (I love iwagumi style)
The final photo is very good (maybe some vertical the first-right wood for me). I hope your new and amazing photos.

Regards

Rubén


BTW (Finally I will go with MH for the new tank :yawinkle: )


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

I like the first one too which with my love of wood you will find a surprise.

I can see where you are coming from with your vision and to me it looks like a small patch of land with such a dominant piece of wood in there. By this I mean the first one looks like it could be a much larger area and the second is like a single tree.

I am thinking that if wood is a requirement that small pieces would look better. Not too high with low carpeting plants in patches. Something grass like. Then maybe a larger plant scattered here or there. I think Bolbitis would look the part for 'scraggy bushes' Just rest a small piece of wood for it to rest/attach on in areas of the substrate and only plant the 'grasses around certain areas.

Look forward to seeing how it develops. These ideas are always the sort that either come out superb or go wrong very quickly.

Think 'the Joshua Tree' and you get what I mean 

AC


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm hearing you Andy. my initial thought was with the wood lower in the scape and not so dominant.

using the wood more as an accent. i still might go back to that yet.

i've been cleaning the wood...wow, it comes up lovely.

left and right comparison...










Rub, i may keep this iwagumi layout for later. really I need 10 tanks to scape. i have about 4 or 5 hard scape layouts I'd love to do, but at this rate, and 1 tank, it would take years to complete.

i think we as scapers will never realise half of our ideas 

good choice with the MH rub


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't think I would plant the tank at all..

Leave it be..


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks.

i take that as a huge compliment actually. at least i feel i'm getting better with creating scenes.

i do have the final layout now (not the following images) i now need to do the graded gravel which will be similar to this previous attempt i did...










i added some old anubias, just to see how a bit of green would look, and i'm all excited now 



















the plants will be,

e aciculari
tennelus
moss
anubias bonsai

and i think that's about it. it may change.

mark


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice--will look forward to seeing how this one progresses. Love the hardscape.


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

cheers.

here's the layout close to completion.


----------



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow! This look fantastic. It is beautiful now, but I can't wait to see it with plants!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm always stunned by your hardscapes. This one is no exception (in all it's permutations). Can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

just to add water and fish it would look very nice 
(talk about low maint) op2:


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

cheers bud,

it's certainly a layout im pleased with for sure. 

i've made minor alterations and added the substrate. plants to be confirmed and ordered.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

all of your layouts are great just pick one lol

pics... pics... pics... pics... pics... pics... pics... pics... pics... pics... (chants) opcorn:


----------



## Ovrkill (Nov 18, 2009)

Lovely tank so far. I have looked at some of your others and I must say you have the eye for this sort of thing. BTW what light fixture are you using?


----------

